# Where are the phosphates coming from?



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

This BBA is really annoying! Just when I think I have got it, there it is. I trim my plants, tried H2O2, switched to R.O. (PH is 7.1 KH is 5.5), But its now growing on a few pieces of gravel! What are the requirements of this stuff? How to get rid of it? I'm hooking up a second DIY CO2 generator. Maybe that will help.

If the plants out compete the algae for nutrients...will the algae eventually die off and fade away?


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

most of the planted tanks we have grow algae its keeping it under control is the key well your phosphates can be coming from your fish during feeding or overfeeding if you foreground is covered algae will not get a chance to grow i have many open area's in my substrate where algae will grow after a long time like green hair looks nice sometimes you can get rid of this easy by moving substrate around mixing the bottom to the top until i have my foreground covered i know i will have to deal with this at times now its getting more under control just introduced more plants but my opinion is to clean all your algae good when it comes back clean the wall good even get crazy and clean you filter tubes helps alot and let is grow in your substrate in one section and leave it it wont get out of hand this way until you cover your foreground and keep everything in balance


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

The key to getting rid of most algae in my experience has been healthy plants.

What are your other tank specs? P is very probably not your issue.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

As Error said, healthy, growing plants will take over algae. Why did you switch to RO - you're removing minerals the plants will need. Make sure your diy co2 is providing enough and providing it stably enough for your plants. You might try using Excel. There is anecdotal evidence showing Excel will stop filamentous algaes.

A while ago Art posted a thread where he revived an algae infested mess of a tank to full glory by doing all the stuff people talk about. You might try to find the thread here and read it over. It was really quite an amazing change! To paraphrase Tom, 'provide the plants with what they need, and the rest will take care of itself.'

HTH.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I switched to R.O. becuase my water was extremely hard (PH approx 9, GH approx 28, and KH approx 18). I have boosted my CO2 levels recently (approx 17ppm and climbing). The plants are doing well themselves, they are growing well, even the banana plant which had lost all its leaves have grown 3 new ones in 3 days. But my crypts have got BBA on them now. All plants ar pearling but my anacharis (which coincidentaly doesn have BBA). My fish seem happier than ever. My cories laid eggs for 3 days. (Havent done that in over a year). I use Tetra's Floral pride liquid fert every 3rd day. (10 ml). No kit to test for Nitrates, and fert levels yet. Substrate is Eco- complete. Will look for that thread also.


----------

